# new episode Speargun Hunter. yIkEs!



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Did anybody see it? Sherri's gun handle had micro cracks around the screws attatching it to the gun barrel. When she pulled the trigger on a wahoo the handle snapped. Instead of the spearshaft going forward, the gun flew backwards and cracked her in the face. Shattered her mask, cut her face open, and she lost vision for a bit. 6 weeks later she still had a mouse under her right eye.

Check your guns!! Her second gun had the same cracks. Obviously they didn't say who mfd the handle. They were a translucent, colored handle.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Look on spearboard.com.

youll find a 10 page thread on the topic with her posting pics of her busted up face etc.

Glad my death stick has a stainless steel handle


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow Clay. I made it to page 8 before my vision blurred and I couldn't read anymore. Had no idea this happened so long ago. The episode aired yesterday.

I want to check out that deathstick. Probably gonna be my next gun.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone minds posting a link to her thread with the pics?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://spearboard.com/showthread.php?t=113281


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

*When does the show come on? What channel?*

Thanks.


----------

